
GWT Tutorial - fogus
http://www.vogella.de/articles/GWT/article.html
======
ses
"The compiler creates browser specific HTML and JavaScript to support all the
major browsers correctly."

I would dispute this line actually, and this is in fact one of my few gripes
with GWT. When working with GWT-Ext, I found there were definite cross-browser
compatibility problems with some of the layout styles, these require some
hacks to amend. One slight additional word of caution is that the testing
facility that comes with it is no substitute for testing in a browser.

But its a nice tutorial, one on moving to GWT-Ext / SmartGWT might be an
interesting follow up.

I must say I now prefer Vaadin, but different UI platforms / frameworks suit
different developers and applications.

